# Xalapa - Cofre de Perote



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Alguno de ustedes ha hecho la ruta desde Xalapa a Cofre de Perote que pueda compartir sus experiencias??


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*Nadie??*

Ningun biker?


----------



## fantaxmon (Aug 18, 2006)

jajaja creo que no pero por el rumbo suana chida... suerte


----------



## fantaxmon (Aug 18, 2006)

jajaja creo que no pero por el rumbo suena chida... suerte


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

MarcoL said:


> Alguno de ustedes ha hecho la ruta desde Xalapa a Cofre de Perote que pueda compartir sus experiencias??


Aparentemente estos cuates hicieron la ruta el 13 de Diciembre pasado... **************8w7RKS


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

blatido said:


> Aparentemente estos cuates hicieron la ruta el 13 de Diciembre pasado... **************8w7RKS


gracias la verdad es que esta bastante interesante hacer algo asi!!!
consultare con ellos!
un saludo!


----------



## alfredo morales (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola
Yo no la he realizado.
pero me parece que esta bastante interesante la propuesta,
si se inicia por Xalapa
pasando por Coatepec y Xico, sin tocar carretera para de ahí iniciar el ascenso ppara el poniente para llegar a las faldas del cofre pasando por Matlalapa y de ahí pasar al lado norte a el Conejo y de ahí iniciar el ascenso a la cumbre, serán no mas de 60 kilómetros y unos y unos 2800 msnm de ascenso. 
si se llega a realizar yo estoy apuntado para participar.
Saludos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

No pos de Xalapa a Perote si esta re-cardiaca... es todo subida!

Mejor de Perote a Xalapa, no??


----------



## alfredo morales (Mar 30, 2010)

Paisano seria bueno subir de Xalapa hasta el conejo, si es tarde dormir ahí y al día siguiente ascender caminando al cofre haciendo cumbre, regresar a conejos tomar la bici y asta Xalapa, realmente nunca e subido el cofre de PEROTE , pero si se le puede rodar pos nos llevamos la rila y a darle. se necesitaría un vehículo de apoyo para llevar comida y equipo de campismo y ropa para el ascenso, como ves.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

De Xalapa a Perote está de locos!!! mejor como dice Warp. Al revés sí sería mucho mejor. Realmente hacer una ruta con un desnivel acumulado de 2800 metros estaría de locos. Lo más que yo me he aventado con como 1400 en 18 kms y luego de regreso.
saludos


----------



## alfredo morales (Mar 30, 2010)

Bueno en lo que son peras o manzanas los invito a esta rodada en Quiroga Michoacàn a 40 km. de Morelia, antes que nada es rodada, no carrera , se requiere estar entre los rangos de intermedio y avanzado, una distancia a recorrer de 55 kilómetros aproximadamente, 98% sendero de montaña 100% pedaleable, costo de recuperaciòn $150.ºº pesos incluye rehidrataciòn y comida mayores informes visiten: http://groups.google.com.mx/group/a...ne=/group/alfredomoralesolivares?hl=es&&hl=es
ahí encontraran la convocatoria así como el mapa y algunas fotos de la ruta.
para cualquier duda o comentario quedo a sus ordenes.
Saludos
Alfredo Morales
cel 4431286346


----------



## patoama (Apr 19, 2010)

*Yo conozco las rutas*

Hola, mi nombre es Andrés y soy guía en esta zona y además vivo a la mitad de la ruta del lado de Coatepec. 
El Cofre de Perote o Nauhcampatepetl es una experiencia indescriptible, desde el paisaje de alta montaña a los 4200 msnm hasta los 1400 en el bosque de niebla en el que se encuentra Xalapa hay excelentes rutas para todos los gustos, caminos anchos por donde pueden subir nuestros vehículos de apoyo y veredas para todos los gustos y habilidades ciclístas. Con gusto podemos hacerlo, para arriba, para abajo, o el viaje redondo.
[email protected]

Felices rodadas


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

patoama said:


> Hola, mi nombre es Andrés y soy guía en esta zona y además vivo a la mitad de la ruta del lado de Coatepec.
> El Cofre de Perote o Nauhcampatepetl es una experiencia indescriptible, desde el paisaje de alta montaña a los 4200 msnm hasta los 1400 en el bosque de niebla en el que se encuentra Xalapa hay excelentes rutas para todos los gustos, caminos anchos por donde pueden subir nuestros vehículos de apoyo y veredas para todos los gustos y habilidades ciclístas. Con gusto podemos hacerlo, para arriba, para abajo, o el viaje redondo.
> [email protected]
> 
> Felices rodadas


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Andrés :
Excelente que hayas puesto ésta información , toda esa zona es de lo mejor para andar en bici de montaña y que mejor salir con alguien que conozca la región.

Recientemente estuve en el rancho de un amigo por Coatepec , por Texin cerca del Monasterio de los Benedictinos y realmente es una zona que no quisiera uno dejar de recorrer , también rodamos de Xalapa a Jalcomulco mas o menos 80 kms. , otro ruta de pocas luces , hay otro bosque de niebla entre Córdoba y Xalapa donde tambien hay muy buenas rutas y allá por Perote ( C. de P.) hemos rodado por Tembladeras, Conejos , Valle , de lo mejor para el mtbike, en una ocasión de las veces que hemos ido algunos amigos de Puebla nos acompañó Noé López que conoce muy bien por ahí .

Te escribo a tu correo para pónernos de acuerdo y organizar algo a la brevedad posible .

Saludos y estamos en contacto.

the last biker


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*me apunto!!*



the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Andrés :
> Excelente que hayas puesto ésta información , toda esa zona es de lo mejor para andar en bici de montaña y que mejor salir con alguien que conozca la región.
> ...


apuntado....


----------



## alfredo morales (Mar 30, 2010)

bueno pues yo también me apunto........aaaaajuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaa.
claro que si.........


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Pues a mí el reto de subir de Xalapa al Cofre de Perote sin escalas me parece muy interesante, así que me apunto...


----------



## patoama (Apr 19, 2010)

Ahora es una buena época, ya que al fin dejó de llover y ya no hay tanto lodo, Además los ríos aun tienen un buen nivel para rematar con un buen chapuzón o un rafting.


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

perdon pero voy a re-vivir un post super viejo. Fui a visitar al cofrer de perote y eestuve preguntando como se llega a xalapa por el lado de xalapa. me cuentan de que si hay caminos pero son como 4 horas en 4X4 y eso es si no esta lloviendo o si no hay lodo.

definitivamente seria del cofre a xalapa porque tendrias que tener los pulmones de lance armstrong para subir todo(hasta los 3300 metros) y eso en camino de teraceria o single track. Por otro lado he estado buscando para lo que son caminos para mountain bike en xalapa y casi no encuentro nada. Este es el unico post que encontre.

como estoy viajando entre queretaro y Xalapa quiero poder llevar la bicla para poder entretenerme. 

por otro lado que bonito es xalapa.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

slowmotion said:


> definitivamente seria del cofre a xalapa porque tendrias que tener los pulmones de lance armstrong para subir todo(hasta los 3300 metros) y eso en camino de teraceria o single track.


Díficil, por supuesto. Necesario ser un "Lance"... no creo. La diferencia de altura es de unos 2,800 mts. Como referencia, La Ruta de Los Conquistadores sube +4,000 mts el primer día de competencia.

Basta con estar muy bien entrenado y mentalizado para el reto. Yo creo que es posible incluso hacer el recorrido Xalapa-Cofre-Xalapa en un día, aunque tomaría unas 14-16 Hrs... pero esto es "a ojo de buen cubero". Otra opción sería subir un día y bajar al siguiente, lo cual pinta muy realizable.

Ahora bien, si alguien tiene más detalles como para confirmar ó refutar esta idea de subir de Xalapa a la cima del Cofre, pues se agradecería...


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

blatido said:


> Díficil, por supuesto. Necesario ser un "Lance"... no creo. La diferencia de altura es de unos 2,800 mts. Como referencia, La Ruta de Los Conquistadores sube +4,000 mts el primer día de competencia.
> 
> Basta con estar muy bien entrenado y mentalizado para el reto. Yo creo que es posible incluso hacer el recorrido Xalapa-Cofre-Xalapa en un día, aunque tomaría unas 14-16 Hrs... pero esto es "a ojo de buen cubero". Otra opción sería subir un día y bajar al siguiente, lo cual pinta muy realizable.
> 
> Ahora bien, si alguien tiene más detalles como para confirmar ó refutar esta idea de subir de Xalapa a la cima del Cofre, pues se agradecería...


Pues claro - hay mucha jente que lo hace sin pensarlo y sin tener que entrenar. Cada quien tiene sus gustos. Sinceramente prefiero bajar mill vezes que subir

Lo que si te puedo confirmar es que unos 7 km antes de llegar al cofre hay Cabañas. La semana pasada llegue hasta las Cabañas. También me confirmaron 2 personas que viven en conejo que si hay paso al otro lado hasta llegar a xalapa. Yo creo que si uno sube en coche hasta las Cabañas y dejas el coche y subes los 7 km hasta el cofre después bajas hasta xalapa y te regresas en camión hasta conejo y luego subes por los caminos hasta llegar de vuelta a las Cabañas donde te espera buena comida y unas cervecitas seria mas agradable que subir y bajar xalapa cofre xalapa

Por supuesto cada quien tiene sus gustos


----------



## patoama (Apr 19, 2010)

Excursiones guíadas al Cofre de Perote y alrededores de Xalapa, renta de buenas bicicletas y transporte especializado

ruedaslibres.com


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

El desnivel no esta criminal en el volcan de colima subes 1900 mts en solo 19 kms y es un paseo mas omenos popular 

Cabeza fria y piernas that is it


----------



## Luis_ns (Aug 30, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy Luis y soy nuevo en el foro. Hace un año y medio aprox llegue a vivir a Perote y me encantaria recorrer alguna ruta de nivel medio, ya he subido a pie al Cofre, pero supongo que debe haber varias rutas para rodar, desafortunadamente no encuentro a nadie por aqui que tenga el gusto por este hermoso deporte. Si organizan alguna salida ojala me puedan invitar muero de ganas de salir a rodar por estos rumbos. Saludos


----------

